# Cheap, easy tortoise enclosure cover?



## Dorothy L (Aug 19, 2018)

So, as I will be getting a tortoise, i would like to prepare the enclosure before the tortoise arrives. As I will be getting a baby, I need to keep the humidity, to make sure that it grows quickly with a smooth shell (At least that's what I've gotten from my research). Therefore, I need to learn to make an easy, cheap cover for my indoor tortoise enclosure to keep the humidity. I am open to all ideas, so if you have any please share! Thanks!


----------



## pguinpro (Aug 23, 2018)

Could get a sheet of lexan or plexiglass! Or buy a shower curtain and staple it to the perimeter of the top as a temporary solution just make sure there are a few holes for air exchange.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 23, 2018)

Construct a wood fram and wrap clear plastic around it. Good n' cheeep.


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2018)

If you post a pic of the enclosure we can give more suggestions.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2018)

I think you are going about it the wrong way. Covering or converting the wrong kind of enclosure never works as well as just using the correct type of enclosure. Buy or build a closed chamber and your life will be so much easier, while the tortoises life will be so much better.


----------



## Triz (Aug 25, 2018)

Tom said:


> I think you are going about it the wrong way. Covering or converting the wrong kind of enclosure never works as well as just using the correct type of enclosure. Buy or build a closed chamber and your life will be so much easier, while the tortoises life will be so much better.


where can i buy a closed chamber?


----------



## Tom (Aug 25, 2018)

Triz said:


> where can i buy a closed chamber?


Reptile basics sells one that will ship relatively quickly, but its only a 2x4: http://www.reptilebasics.com/reptile-cages/

The best cages are made by Animal Plastics. They are by far the most perfect housing solution I have ever found, quality and service both get an A+++, they are reasonably priced, and each one is customized for whatever your needs are. I have 8 of them now. The catch? It takes months to get one once you order it. They make a great product, but they are more interested in quality than becoming some giant factory style company that makes millions of dollars. Their interest is n doing it right, and for that, they need to stay small enough to manage. I asked why they don't get more CNC machines and hire more people to run them and do all the work to meet the ever growing demands of their customers. They don't think they could manage it well enough if they got too big too soon. So they keep pumping out perfect cages as fast as they can for the amount of machinery and people they've got. They don't want to get huge and go global. Imagine that! When you call you will talk to Alli. She is wonderful, polite, knows her products well, and she is very helpful. https://apcages.com/collections/terrestrial-cages


----------



## Triz (Aug 25, 2018)

Tom said:


> Reptile basics sells one that will ship relatively quickly, but its only a 2x4: http://www.reptilebasics.com/reptile-cages/
> 
> The best cages are made by Animal Plastics. They are by far the most perfect housing solution I have ever found, quality and service both get an A+++, they are reasonably priced, and each one is customized for whatever your needs are. I have 8 of them now. The catch? It takes months to get one once you order it. They make a great product, but they are more interested in quality than becoming some giant factory style company that makes millions of dollars. Their interest is n doing it right, and for that, they need to stay small enough to manage. I asked why they don't get more CNC machines and hire more people to run them and do all the work to meet the ever growing demands of their customers. They don't think they could manage it well enough if they got too big too soon. So they keep pumping out perfect cages as fast as they can for the amount of machinery and people they've got. They don't want to get huge and go global. Imagine that! When you call you will talk to Alli. She is wonderful, polite, knows her products well, and she is very helpful. https://apcages.com/collections/terrestrial-cages


Thank you so much Tom!!


----------

